# Divided a tank for the boys!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Everything related to my fish, particularly my females has gone to heck. Since I've been so busy with them, I've kind of neglected my males when it comes to attention. So with that, I decided to get the boys a little gift.

Azrael and Winston are now in a divided 5 gallon! It looks awesome, and I'm so proud of it!!!! 










Azrael and his nice tail regrowth! 









Wiiinston.










Sooo happy.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a cool tank!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I hear so many horror stories about tank dividers, and now I understand why. THEY SUCK to put together!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

AAAAHHHH!!! Winston's epic face makes a return! It looks epic even without the beard!!!


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Awwww! I'm thinking of dividing my 5 gallon.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Tank looks great! How are Azrael and Winston getting along?


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful fish and tank! I love dalmatians and Winston is so pretty!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I plan on adding more to it when I get back from vacay. 

Anyway the boys are still flaring at each other, but I expect this for as long as 2 weeks. It's not constant like I thought it would be, thankfully. They're loving the space though!

It's kind of cute having both my dals in one tank. 
Winston the orange dal, and Azrael (what I've dubbed) the "chocolate" dal.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good! your two boys compliment each other.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Winston's so cute. >u<


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Winston is so pretty!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

did you make that divider, or did you buy it? i was thinking about a 5 gallon later on, and i wanna divide it, if its a product, link please?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I bought it, and trimmed it down to fit the 5 gallon. It doesn't fit as well as I'd like it to, but it does the job!

I got the one for the 10 gallon: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3742975


----------

